# بطاقات التعريف والعنونة



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 يناير 2009)

ذكرنا في دورة السلامة المهنية بأن هناك بطاقات تعريف وعنونة
توضع على كل عبوة تحتوي مادة كيميائية لصاقة عنونة وتعريف تعطي معلومات سريعة وسهلة الفهم عن المادة على أن يكون كل شيء موضح بالتفصيل في نشرة بيانات السلامة المهنية (smds): Safety material data sheet

وسنجد في الرابط شرح تفصيلي عن بطاقات التعريف والعنونة مع بيان كامل عن:
- رموز الخطورة للمادة
- مستوى خطورة المادة (ذاتية – صحية – حريق)
- أرقام رموز عبارات الخطورة r
- أرقام رموز عبارات السلامة s

متمنياً أن يكون الشرح مفيد


----------



## mostafa shoaib (25 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك مهندس غسان علي هذا العرض الرائع للــ mdsd وأهمية بطاقات المخاطر


----------



## خالدسعد (26 يناير 2009)

عطيك العافيه على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## الدكرونى (28 يناير 2009)

اللهم اجعل هذا المجهود فى ميزان اعمالكم الصالحة


----------



## acuta (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله لك عملك 
مجهود اكثر من رائع كنت محتاجة الية باللغة العربية ليسهل توصيلها الى العمال والدارسين 
وبعد اذنك اطبعة ليستفيد منه الكثيرين


----------



## safety113 (15 فبراير 2010)

من القلب
الف شكر
الكبير كبير يامشرفنا الكبير


----------



## زائر المعرفة (27 مايو 2010)

زادك الله من فضله
م/الغزالى


----------



## محمود البشير (28 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك مهندس غسان علي هذا العرض 
*اللهم اجعل هذا المجهود فى ميزان اعمالكم الصالحة*​


----------



## الزنزبارى (5 فبراير 2014)

مجهود رائع


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (7 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

